# hi ,everyone



## pavel0622 (Oct 26, 2009)

hello,every one.i'm a fresh here.
i'm from China.
My English is not good,but i like music very much.My favorite music is Hungarian Dances 4..,I like it very much. I like write some proses when i listen it.
I'm very glad to meet all of you!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, welcome.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

With a name like Pavel, I knew you were not Slavic and actually Chinese.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Pavel


----------

